# Cantrell & Cochrane Bottle



## garberc (Apr 2, 2010)

Hello - first time poster but I spend some time on some airplane photo sites that look about the same.

 Got this bottle from my uncle - fairly odd since the bottom is rounded and there's no way it would stand up. If the forum headers are correct it is pre-1900 since the seam doesn't extend into the lip area. Embossed writing is all near the bottom; about 1" up it says "SEE THAT EACH CORK IS BRANDED". Below that is says "CANTRELL & COCHRANE". Then across the rounded bottom it says "DUBLIN & BELFAST".

 Below is a link to a picture in Photobucket - not sure if that's how you post pictures here.







 Not looking to sell - would just like to know more about it.

 Cheers;

 Chris


----------



## garberc (Apr 2, 2010)

OK - read up on how to post pictures. Let's try this:


----------



## cc6pack (Apr 2, 2010)

Chris

 Go to the top of the main page and click on "research" and type in  Cantrell & Cochrane in the space provided. They are a fairly common bottle. Most people refer to them as ballast or torpedo bottles. They held a Ginger Ale or Club Soda.


----------



## cc6pack (Apr 2, 2010)

Sorry "search"


----------



## garberc (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks, CC6pack. Looks like a wealth of info there.

 Someday I may have to dig out the rest of the collection and post a photo


----------

